

Laptop size, weight, and power - joao
http://www.marco.org/2011/05/08/laptop-size

======
anactofgod
I have a singular criterion: The most capable (for the 10 years, Mac) laptop
that I can fit into the saddlebag of my Harley.

------
pasbesoin
Make a keyboard / form-factor that does not have the front edge pressing into
my wrists particularly when I am at a table or desk that does not have the
"correct height" (café, conference room, etc.).

If the thing is not comfortable to use, the rest doesn't matter.

